# Haven't introduced myself yet



## MarshallPope (Dec 9, 2009)

I've been around for a few weeks, and realized that I had not yet taken the time to introduce myself.

I am a student at Ouachita Baptist University, majoring in Graphic Design. However, my dream job would be in the Theatre as TD or LD or something of the sort. I work in our PAC, doing everything from SM to carpentry to fly crew to rigging to sound to etc...

I am also the "unofficial TD" at my church, designing and building sets and designing lighting and sound for special events.

I did not get involved with Theatre until my senior year of high school, and since then have been in one musical, designed lights for a traveling competitive one-act, worked on high school sets (even after graduation), helped with community theatre sets, and then everything here at college.


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 12, 2009)

Welcome Marshall! Great to have you here. Be sure to check out the Wiki and use the search function. Let us know how we can help you. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

